# jucheck.exe - trojan or java updater?



## richyrich411

I just purchased a new HP laptop and ( "jucheck.exe" Publisher:Unknown ) keeps asking permission to be installed. I keep getting mixed reviews as to what it is. Norton says it is Java updater and HP tech insist that it is a trojan and I have to remove all Java programs and then reinstall them.
So which is it ? help please.
:4-dontkno


----------



## Basementgeek

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

It is safe:

"jucheck.exe is produced by Sun, and checks for Java updates"

Source - processlibrary.com

BG


----------



## tetonbob

Location, Location, Location....file names in and of themselves are not as useful as full paths.

It should be here in a current install of Java (j6u22 as of this writing)

C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update

http://www.java.com/en/download/faq/jucheck.xml


----------



## richyrich411

Ok , Thanks for the replies and also for the link.:wave:
I don't know why they don't put their name down as the publisher.:4-dontkno


----------



## tetonbob

On my XP

---- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jucheck.exe ----
Company: Sun Microsystems, Inc.
File Description: Java(TM) Update Checker
File Version: 2.0.2.4 
Product Name: Java(TM) Platform SE Auto Updater 2 0
Copyright: Copyright (C) 2004
Original file name: jucheck.exe
File Size: 501480
Created Time: 2010-05-14 15:44:46 
Modified Time: 2010-05-14 15:44:46
Accessed Time: 2010-11-16 00:45:29
MD5: DB1A23EE7DD2E5E04E7DE071A6BEF699
SHA1: 5ABA9696337E1453658C1E9813CE72CCDA21A067


----------



## richyrich411

Ok , so I checked my new laptop - I am kind of a rookie but eventually found my way. I clicked on ---local disc (C>program files>Java>jre6>bin
That brought up the Java program list and I found the ( jucheck ) -I moved my mouse cursor/pointer over it and it said: Java (tm) update checker
Company:Sun Microsystems ,Inc
File version:6.0.170.4
Date Created:2/27/2010 8:24

And if I double click on jucheck from the program list a notice comes up " Do you want to allow the following program from an unknown publisher to make changes to this computer? "
Program Name : jucheck.exe
Publisher : Unkown
file origin : Hard Drive on this computer 

So once again I am a bit confused as to what to do - Is Sun Microsystems sending out a new Java updater that I need to install ? and if so why wouldn't the put their name as the publisher.:4-dontkno

Once again thanks in advance for any help:sigh:


----------



## Glaswegian

Hi

You need to actually find the file (for Windows 7 it's the same location as posted by tetonbob) then *right click* and choose 'Properties' - you can then view the Digital Signature (assuming it has one).


----------



## peterjhn

Its a java file and its safe,for more details check java updates.


----------



## richyrich411

Ok , so I think I did it right this time C:\progarm files(x86)\common files\Java\Java update... when I put cursor over it is reads - File description:Java update checker - Company:Sun Microsystems Inc. - File version:2.0.2.4 - Date created:5/14/2010 11:44 - Size:489k ...
I also checked the Digital signature and it says it is OK.Signer information - Name:Sun Microsystems - Signing time: Friday,May 14,2010
So what does this mean? If the Java Update Checker is already installed why am I being asked to give permission to install ( jucheck.exe / Publisher:Unkown )
And why doesn't Sun Microsoft include their name as the Publisher ?


----------



## Glaswegian

Hi

The combination of file location and file data you've provided means the file is genuine. The 'checker' part is simply checking to see if an update to Java is available for download and installation.

Windows 7 employs User Account Control (UAC) as a means of ensuring that only system admins can make system changes. In this case UAC is just doing its job - the software cannot update until you give permission.

As to why Sun do not include their name as publisher, I have no idea. But I do know they are not alone in this. Perhaps someone else can explain their reasons.


----------



## richyrich411

Ok , Thanks for your help. And everybody else that posted here with INFO ray:


----------



## richyrich411

An Add on to my last post... So if I understand you correctly The UAC is asking permission to let an existing installed program (jucheck.exe) make changes to my computer/check for updates and is not asking me to actually install the jucheck.exe , but to let it check for updates.Where in lies my confusion ,as I thought it was asking me to download a whole new program / jucheck.exe.

Thanks again for the help.:wave:


----------



## Glaswegian

That's correct - it's just asking to update your existing Java installation.

Although UAC will also ask for permission when you want to install e new programme.

Some info on UAC

http://netsecurity.about.com/od/quicktips/qt/UAC.htm
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc709691(WS.10).aspx


----------

